# Yummy Fiber Filled Cookies



## PebblesButtMunch (Aug 9, 2003)

Dr. Howard is one of the leading gastroenterologists/internists in the Province of Ontario if not in all of Canada. Many of you might have heard about the Walkerton Water E Coli Tragedy and Dr. Howard treated over 250 patients from Walkerton after the breakout that killed 7 people. Dr. John Howard is an Associate Professor and works at LHSC (London Health Science Center Victoria Campus formerly part of University Hospital London, Ontario). Here is his listing in the Ontario College of Physicians & Surgeons Directory on line http://www.cpso.on.ca/Doctor_Search/summar...meRefNo=0025653 He wrote a booklet about IBS (Irritable Bowel Syndrome) to answer the most frequently asked questions of him in regard to this disease and it contains these two recipes. If any of you have a hard time eating enough fibre or have to try to choke down that nasty Metamucil or Prodiem pellets daily these cookies might be a great alternative for you. Even if you are eating bran every day and having a hard time getting that down or don't care for the taste of it this would be a easy, great tasting way to get fibre into your diet. I've been eating two of these cookies a day a few weeks and it has helped tremendously. The pysllium flakes used in both of these recipes can be purchased at any bulk or health food store and costs approximately $1/cup. I don't want to gross anyone out here but if you have runny watery stools/diarrhea the pysllium with "firm" them up and if you have hard stools that you can't pass without great effort the psyllium will soften them. Dr. Howard claims it's kind of a "wonder fibre" as it will work whichever way it needs to for each individual. JUST REMEMBER....NEVER EAT MORE THAN TWO OF THESE COOKIES PER DAY these aren't for SNACKING on by the fist full!!! Dr. Howardï¿½s Yummy Psyllium CookiesEach cookie has 1 tbsp of psylliumPreheat oven to 325 degrees FDry Ingredients1 cup psyllium husks1 cup brown sugarï¿½ cup oatsï¿½ cup flourï¿½ tsp saltï¿½ tsp baking sodaï¿½ cup chocolate or butterscotch chips (optional)Wet Ingredients1 egg4 ounces melted butter1 tsp vanilla3 ounces waterCombine and mix dry ingredients. Combine and mix liquid ingredients. Combine dry and liquid ingredients (let the melted butter cool enough that it doesnï¿½t melt the chocolate or butterscotch chips if you used them).Onto two greased cookie sheets, divide mixture into 16 cookies ï¿½ each one about 2 inches across.Bake in preheated oven for 16 ï¿½ 20 minutes or until golden brown.Dr. Howardï¿½s Yummy Peanut Butter CookiesEach cookie has 1 tbsp of psylliumPreheat oven to 325 degrees FDry Ingredients1 ï¿½ cups of psyllium husks1 cup of brown sugarï¿½ tsp saltï¿½ tsp baking powder Wet Ingredients1 egg4 ounces of melted butter1 tsp vanilla1 cup peanut butterCombine and mix dry ingredients. Combine and mix liquid ingredients. Combine dry and liquid ingredients.Onto two greased cookie sheets, divide mixture into 24 cookies.Bake in preheated oven for 16 ï¿½ 20 minutes or until golden brown.


----------

